# The V8 itch... Who's scratched it? Is it worth it?



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

As title really... My heart is starting to rule my head which I know is a bad thing . I keep reading all these great things on the Internet about owning a V8 in your life and it's really appealing to me. The vehicle in particular I'm considering is an E39 BMW 5 series touring 'm-sport' trim, 4.4L V8... Rare as hens teeth but I can't stop scouring the ads every day :lol:.

Come on, who's owned a V8 then? Was it as you expected? I don't care about fuel so that doesn't concern me! I think I need people to put me off otherwise I can see it being extremely expensive indeed!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've got a Jag S Type R - 4.2 supercharged V8 - 400BHP 

It's amazing, the sound, performance etc... even just cruising around town at 30mph is so smooth and refined - 70mph it ticks over at about 1700rpm... It's just effortless.

It does push you to be a bit cheeky with the throttle but it's all good :lol:

Downsides? Only the fuel and tax...


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I've had a fair few V8's in my time and I'm considering another. They are an awesome engine! The majority of mine have been Rover V8's but one of my favourites was my Mercedes V8 which was a stunning thing. We also had a V8 X5 which is the same engine you are after. Just watch VANOS issues, head gaskets and cam chains. Sticky lifters is also a comman fault on them.

Good luck!


----------



## Loudandproud205 (Oct 18, 2015)

Another couple of RV8's here, the thirst was always one thing but the noise made it worth while.

I have a Land Rover Discovery V8 that I off road so we played with the exhaust and I wouldn't been keen on swapping for anything else.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Like Millins84 I have a Jaguar S Type R and love the V8 in it. I did consider the M5 and 540i, M5 running costs (M tax) scared me off and he 540i just did not feel as special as the Jaguar

My eventual choice was between the XJR and the S Type R - both offered a better all round proposition (to me) than the BMW's

I'd recommend it highly - in years to come we'll be talking about the kW rating of our electric motors and it will never compare to a V8


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Had the pleasure of a V8 for almost 4 years, the sound is worth the cost to fuel it, even the lazy one on my Dads Disco.
You only live once and the cost is only marginal i.e. any old diesel costs x to run, you're just paying the extra on top.
Gas guzzlers are such great value now anyway
Go for it !


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

V8 Jag here XK8 -

Loooooverly sound from it when on song.


BTW it is for sale as new boat is costing a lot.


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. Not sure if this is what I needed to hear! 

I think I'm going to keep my eye out and if a good one comes up for sale then I'll probably buy. I could be waiting up to 8 months as the specific car I want is very rare. I'm set on a BMW touring as I need an estate.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Audi S5 V8 here. Only V8 i've owned, but would find it hard to live with anything non-V8 as my main car.

Go for it .


----------



## Sanke (Aug 21, 2014)

AMG C63S here.... It's the sound, the power and the sheer brute force that I love. Tuned to 625bhp.

Simple rule of thumb for all big engine V8's,if you can afford the car then you have to be able to afford the running and servicing costs.... Else you'll end up with a nice ornament on the driveway. 

Steve


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Unfortunately it's looking like an expensive thread here OP!

I haven't owned a V8 but I've spent a lot of time driving several, in different configurations. I have driven the 4.4 BMW V8 in an 840ci, a 640i and also a Range Rover and it's lovely. So smooth and torquey with a gorgeous fluttery V8 noise. Put an aftermarket exhaust on it and it can sound like a NASCAR!

The swell of torque from a V8 is unlike any other engine configuration and I'd love to own one some day.

Go for it, you're only here once and you certainly can't take it with you!

Look at it this way... If you don't go for it, you'll always wish you did. Even if you do go for it and come to regret it, at least you gave it a shot.

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Had a 4.2L V8 Supercharged Jaguar S-Type R , total wolf in sheeps clothing , The only thing I didn't like was how light the steering was for such a fast car and it felt very light on it's suspension 

And at the moment got a 4.3L V8 F430 , The noise this thing makes is music , I can and often do blast £70+ fuel in a weekend just having a whizz around on nice days 

As mentioned about the jag downside is £450 rfl (maybe more now) and the fuel 

F430 - £230 rfl but some nice large bills if things go wrong (like a new clutch last year) and the fuel doesn't give you much back , But it wasn't bought for its economy , 

But you don't buy a V8 for economy , Gotta itch ? Scratch it !!!


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

What!!! The 430 I'm off to see at the weekend is £515 per year rfl but it is a 2009  it's just not fair!!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Sanke said:


> AMG C63S here.... It's the sound, the power and the sheer brute force that I love. Tuned to 625bhp.
> 
> Simple rule of thumb for all big engine V8's,if you can afford the car then you have to be able to afford the running and servicing costs.... Else you'll end up with a nice ornament on the driveway.
> 
> Steve


Why is it upside down btw?


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Three years in a C63, absolute pleasure to own a big V8. Made me smile every time I drove it.

Do it.


----------



## THQuattro (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a Audi B6 S4 Cab with full custom BCS exhaust and i luv it and want to keep it forever,and i get lots of Necter points from BP.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Yep did it....didnt go the usual route..

2001 4.7L V8 Jeep Grand Cherokee.....absolutely love it!

It has a fairly subtle stainless exhaust that gives it a rather throaty sound and the odd pop and burble 

I do use it off road and go green laning..its not my main car though purely a toy.



Took it to work yesterday as I got it MOT'ed at lunch time...near on 100 miles covered and used 1/4 and a bit of a tank of fuel....mind you its only a 60L tank 

Best MPG I have had out of it 23mpg worst....*cough* 11mpg not that it bothers me I have a 4.7L V8 that sounds freaking awesome! (oh and its not as slow as some might think)


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Well i think i can help you ,I have owned my E39 M5 for 6 or 7 years now ,its cost a lot of cash over the years to keep it tip top but worth every single penny in my book ,also removed the rear silencers, and now it sounds only 10% louder at normal driving speeds but once you go wide open throttle then you have a NASCAR ,nothing better than a big V8 ,dont think about it anymore JUST DO IT ...


----------



## AMD (Dec 30, 2012)

Been in an E93 M3 since September changed from a E93 330d M Sport which I had for 3 years. I couldnt help myself, I heard that sound too many times and it wasnt mine.

Bucket List:
Owned a V8 - check


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

The last time I checked E39s were getting cheap so I say go for it

I got my 535 about 6 years ago. I only bought it on a whim as on that particular day I fancied a V8. It needed a gearbox oil cooler, crankshaft position sensor, window regulator and a few suspension bushes but really it has been a reliable car since. I can leave it for weeks and it always starts on the button

I love the noise and feel of the thing. The steering is quite nice compared to the electric steering on my 4 series


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

If you don't care about the fuel costs then go for it! Something totally awesome about having a big V8 under your bonnet. 

I recently went from a 2.0 turbo charged hot hatch to a 6.2 V8 CLS63 AMG. Fuel economy is 28mpg on a gentle run, 17mpg round town. 

If you don't plan on doing many miles or have deep pockets then do it!


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Yeah E39's are great value for money. A nice 530i or 540i could be had for £3k but the trouble now is that they're at the age where they need money being spent on them to keep them good. I work from home so I only do 6k miles a year at the most.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Personally owned an s4 cabriolet4.2v8 and loved every minute, 
Have driven and had the pleasure of using an slk55 amg, e500 cabriolet, x5 4.4, and more recently the new rrs v8 supercharged.

If I wasn't doing so many miles every month I would definitely go back to owning another, possibly the rs4/rs6. 
Just beware of the horn syndrome! 
I.E. when you get behind the wheel after a few miles, you begin to grow horns and just want to hear that rumble..lol


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I would love an E39 M5 but the prices of them are creeping up all the time.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've never owned one but I'd love a big old Lexus LS with the resonators removed.  They're dirt cheap these days, too.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes its worth it. Loads of fun, great soundtrack, and i find lots of people really respect a V8, its like certain cars get a lot of attention, some can be very negative, but a V8 seems to get the right attention, respect for the engine and keeping a dream alive lol


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Searches saved with alerts set . The hunt begins.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Is it manual or auto you are looking for?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have never owned a V8 but I have heard them roar and been a passenger in one, a nice Jag type S, a 3.0 litre would be my limit with regards to running cost. It's that old cliche, you only live once, you work hard in life so enjoy what you aspire to own.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I have never owned a V8 but I have heard them roar and been a passenger in one, a nice Jag type S, a 3.0 litre would be my limit with regards to running cost. It's that old cliche, you only live once, you work hard in life so enjoy what you aspire to own.


jaguar S Type 3.0 is a V6, and you'd be surprised to learn that the running costs aren't much less than a 4.2 V8 or even the supercharged S Type R.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

millns84 said:


> jaguar S Type 3.0 is a V6, and you'd be surprised to learn that the running costs aren't much less than a 4.2 V8 or even the supercharged S Type R.


My mistake I got the models mixed up


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

millns84 said:


> jaguar S Type 3.0 is a V6, and you'd be surprised to learn that the running costs aren't much less than a 4.2 V8 or even the supercharged S Type R.


Ah what the hell, I would still go for it, you only live once so enjoy them, anyway modern 3.0 litres can manage on average 35 MPG which is very good considering the firepower they have. My 2.0 four pot only manages 34 to the gallon.


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

andy665 said:


> Is it manual or auto you are looking for?


Not fussed. Chances are it will be an auto as most of them all.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Lloyd71 said:


> I've never owned one but I'd love a big old Lexus LS with the resonators removed.  They're dirt cheap these days, too.


I'll be going down this route most likely when the time comes, Although the later LS430 mini facelift 2003-2006 model... They sure sound good with a decent exhaust


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Can't beat the thump of a v8.

Had my old girl nearly 6 years. 2nd owner of a 17 year old car that would, given half the chance spit out a lot of modern metal.

Everyone needs to own a V8 in their lifetime.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm toying with the idea of getting the new Mustang V8 - they go on sale here in a month or so. It's a case of now or never as fuel prices here are still good (around 50p a litre) but larger cars are on the decline. A friend of a friend is getting one of the first to arrive so will try to have a look/go to see if they're as good as the write ups say they are. Not much else here as Ford are pensioning off the Falcon and I'm not a bogan so that means the Commodore SS is out. All of the European V8s attract the luxury goods tax and so are prohibitively expensive here still.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

I've owned an Audi S5 V8 and BMW X5 V8 sport. Both fantastic engines, sound great and pull hard. 

There is something special about driving a V8, that you don't get in a V6 !

I'm currently running a BMW 335i and Alfa GTV V6, both 6 cylinders both excellent engines in their own ways.

Neither as good as the V8 in sense of occasion !!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alfa male said:


> I've owned an Audi S5 V8 and BMW X5 V8 sport. Both fantastic engines, sound great and pull hard.
> 
> There is something special about driving a V8, that you don't get in a V6 !
> 
> ...


Think of a V6 as a baby V8, just as great sounding IMO albeit the V8 having a bigger roar and more grunt.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ross said:


> I would love an E39 M5 but the prices of them are creeping up all the time.


That was the only thing that put me off a little, you pay a lot for what is quite an old car. For a low mileage example you're looking at as much as a newer V10 M5 (minus SMG fears that is). Seriously cool cars though!

One thing I love with the CLS is how the car rocks when the engine fires up. I'm sure many of these big V8s do the same but it gives you a little nudge to remind you it's got s big lump under the bonnet! Haha


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm rather fond of a V8, I've had a RS4, Vantage, R8, GranTurismo and my current C63. They do like a drink but it's worth it for the sound. Having said that, I don't do many miles, if I did I don't think I'd enjoy the amount of visits to to petrol station I would do in the C63.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

thats a nice car history


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I bought my first toy with a v8 in it back in 1999 and still have it today, got another toy with a slightly smaller one 6 yrs ago and also still have that. I don't find any of them particularly thirsty but then I don't really pay attention to what mpg I get with them.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> Yep did it....didnt go the usual route..
> 
> 2001 4.7L V8 Jeep Grand Cherokee.....absolutely love it!
> 
> ...


Is it an Overland, Nick? My workmate's got one, bit bouncy but yeah, quite quick.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Go into it with open eyes on costs of course.....

........but DO IT!

All V8's are not made equal, I've driven a Ferrari 355, B7 RS4*, E63 (5.5 twin turbo version) and none of them had the "I NEED one of these feelings"

The C63 definitely does have that feeling......which is lucky as I bought mine from the other side of the country without having test driven one!



Sanke said:


> AMG C63S here.... It's the sound, the power and the sheer brute force that I love. Tuned to 625bhp.
> 
> Simple rule of thumb for all big engine V8's,if you can afford the car then you have to be able to afford the running and servicing costs.... Else you'll end up with a nice ornament on the driveway.
> 
> Steve


What have you done to it? I might have a look of the new ones next year.

*I KNOW everyone loves them, and saying this risks an angry mob with pitch forks and burning torches at my door, but it just didn't do it for me.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I can vouch that the Audi V8 is an odd engine; I also don't like the B7 RS4 (I know they have some sort of cult status, but c'mon, they're not that good!). Another one I didn't get on with was the 4.4 Yamaha designed transverse V8 in the Volvo S80. A very unusual kind of V8.

I've just sold a V12 and am downsizing again; I've had Jag and Merc V12's in the past (The Jag 5.3 is a stunner!!) and I've just got rid of the DB9. I've never had a V10 though. I've had everything else from 3 cylinders up in all kinds of configurations but not a V10 yet. Driven a few and liked them a lot, but nothing quite beats a V8. I've had more V8's than I can shake a stick at and I can't wait to have another!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

vxlomegav6 said:


> I'll be going down this route most likely when the time comes, Although the later LS430 mini facelift 2003-2006 model... They sure sound good with a decent exhaust


Are they the ones with double glazing, soft close doors and air vents that move to waft the air about? You get a lot of car for your money with them but I can't stand the looks of the 430, the 400 is a bit better looking IMO.

I can't imagine my neighbours would be too happy though:


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

Audi A 8 4.2 FSI..loved it: smooth, powerful and that sweet noise(could have been louder


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Moving from England to Canada allowed us to have a V8 - and be able to run it a lot cheaper than back in the old country.
I have a couple of F-150 trucks which both weigh about 2.5 to 3 ton, so fuel consumption sucks - literally.
The 4.6 Triton engine makes me smile every time it starts as it just burbles at idle and sounds lovely. Low down, lazy power with an auto box make driving effortless.
The work truck has the newer 5.0 Coyote engine (the same as in the new Mustang - although tuned differently). It has 360hp, so moves a lot quicker but doesn't sound as good for some reason - still nice though.
So to sum up, V8's are awesome and if you get the chance, do it.


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone. There's an awful lot of praise for the V8 configuration!


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

I had considered the new mustang GT V8 and would still love one but for me personally I couldn't stomach the costs (fuel wise I do little miles so probably wouldn't matter a great deal) but general servicing and running costs along with the mighty high tax band! As said though if you can afford to run it do it!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm looking to scratch the V8 itch in the new year once I have my divorce finalised. Budget is 10-15k so any suggestions welcome as I've seen some already in this thread that are worth a look. 

Needs to have enough room for me and the two boys, that's the only stipulation along with budget


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd love a V8, but it'd need to be a good one. Not all V8s are good engines, and more so in good cars. 

It would need to be a second car for me.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Dirt cheap V8's....CLK 500's or CLS 500 or even an E Class in estate or saloon and a 500.

No one wants a 5.0 V8 in that size car anymore. 306bhp and decent quality.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> Dirt cheap V8's....CLK 500's or CLS 500 or even an E Class in estate or saloon and a 500.
> 
> No one wants a 5.0 V8 in that size car anymore. 306bhp and decent quality.


People are crazy, prepared to pay a premium for a smaller capacity engine, usually diesel. If many people sat down and did the maths they'd realise it was no more expensive to buy the big petrol V8


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

The trouble is, an old E class estate Merc looks like a funeral car :lol:.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Lloyd71 said:


> Are they the ones with double glazing, soft close doors and air vents that move to waft the air about? You get a lot of car for your money with them but I can't stand the looks of the 430, the 400 is a bit better looking IMO.
> 
> I can't imagine my neighbours would be too happy though:
> 
> LS400 straight pipes - YouTube


That's the one, I do like the LS400 an all tbh.

This sound makes me week at the knees :lol:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

LSherratt said:


> The trouble is, an old E class estate Merc looks like a funeral car :lol:.


New side line business.....speedy funerals.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Is it an Overland, Nick? My workmate's got one, bit bouncy but yeah, quite quick.


Nope just a good ole regular 4.7L Grand Cherokee...with over 140k on the clock 

If its bouncy he needs to put some proper shocks on it...Get a set of standard Bilstein shocks and it makes a world of difference.

Not a lot of money either DemonTweeks are the cheapest I found


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

Surprised nobody has put up the Monaro/Monaro VXR

LS series engines with a big boot and lots of modding potential


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Definately a scratch worth itching and something every petrol head should do in their lives! 

I've had an s type r like a couple of other members. Mine had a different back box to some so sounded fantastic. Every single time I started the engine I smiled. The burble on idle was lovely. 

The engine itself was always fine in my ownership but unless you do the mechanics yourself then spanner work can get quite expensive due to the sheer size of the engine and accessibility. 

You need to be realistic. If you can achieve much more than 22mpg your doing well. Also, most v8s tend to be in expensive cars so be prepaired to pay premium prices for parts. A gearbox oil change cost me £430 in the jag. The same work done in my mx5 cost £60. 


I never minded putting in the petrol for mine as I always said cars are my thing (don't drink or smoke) but the small capacity petrol tank drove me insane. I guess this was the jags fault though the BMW might be different.

Friend also has a blue Audi rs4 which was a nice car. Sounded well too. Never felt that fast though. Very lazy engines v8s.


----------



## Bodarville (Nov 5, 2015)

I bought my first V8 back in January and absolutely love it, I should have bought one years ago. The sound makes me grin from ear to ear every time I start it or give it a bit of throttle, it gives an angry growl and takes off, full throttle is music to my ears (and anyone in the vicinity no doubt).


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

I've had mine over a year now and love it to bits, stuff the high-teens MPG you've just got to go for it...



400+ BHP :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

As a mate of mine once said......

"Every man at some point in his life needs to own a V8"

And SO true. Had a Range Rover a long time ago and have missed it. So, 5 years ago brought a Discovery 2 G4 event car. 
Nice little 4 litre, just the 13 to the gallon can be a little painful at times.


----------

